# Leg rash



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

I'm not one to make a rash, and this has me stumped. The rash pictured below showed up about 2 weeks ago, first on my left thigh, directly below (not underneath) where the leg gripper sits on my bibs. It is flat, doesn't itch or hurt and is not weeping(draining). No other symptoms.

Rode all day yesterday, notice this morning that I have some on both calves and the fronts of each lower leg. Splotches here and there. I usually don't use sun screen, yesterday I put a little on, but doubt it's a reaction to that since the original section started awhile ago. I shave weekly (been doing so since May) but use the same stuff to shave with and haven't had a reaction. I shave elsewhere on my lower body and face but do not have a rash. No rash above the thigh, whether or not exposed to sun. 

I'm inclined to think it's harmless, perhaps "golfers sun poisoning" but thought I'd see if anyone here has had this or someone knows definitively. Thanks, and now onto the picture...


----------



## Marie (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd be very interested to know the answer to that to. I just got back yesterday from 4 days of long distance cycling and have a rash exactly like that on my right calf that's warm to the touch but doesn't itch . I thought it might be an allergic reaction to bike oil but I had oil on my other leg to but had no reaction there.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm not an MD, and I don't play one on TV, but I had some red splotches similar to the picture and after doing some Google searching I thought it looked like psoriasis. One treatment for psoriasis is over-the-counter corticosteroid cream like Cortaid. I applied Cortaid daily after my shower(s), and six weeks later the splotches are gone.

Worth a try. Do a web search.


----------



## jonel33 (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you think it might be wise to check with your physician? Just a thought.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Has to be some kind of contact dermatitis if it is localized like that right? Court aid is a great idea. Doc might be too? I thought prickly heat or vit D OD but those don't localize. Sunscreen, anything, cats, dogs?


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you getting out of your bibs quickly after your rides or wearing them around for awhile. I've found when I cant get out of mine shortly after a ride bad things happen, but nothing like what your showing here so probably unlikely.

Also, I have had a semi allergic reaction to the silicon leg grippers that are on some bibs. Not sure if its allergic reaction or physical abrasion but switching to bibs without has eliminated that. I would have a red band all the way around my leg similar to your picture but just slightly wider than the silicon gripper.

If psoriasis I would in addition to looking at your shave/shower routine, double check your wash procedure for your kit if you switched soaps that could be the cause.


----------

